# Catching the Link



## AuProspector (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All

I'm a long time 1911/Glock shooter, but I've always had this facination with the Sig 226/229 in 9mm.

In some of the combat schools that I go to, a few of the drills is to fire two shots in 1 second from a draw-from-holster command on a turning target. The problem I think I'll be faced with is "catching the link" for the second (follow up) shot. The 1911s and Glocks reset faster and it hasn't been a problem and maybe so with the Sig (I haven't taken a Sig to a class yet).

Is there a way to shorten the catch in the trigger system with a Sig. Has anyone else experienced this (missing the link between shots) with their Sig?

Maybe it's a moot point, but I was just curious.


----------

